# Ford 555A backhoe has cab/heat



## DilliplaneTruckingLLC (Oct 3, 2017)

Up for sale for a few days is my ford backhoe before I send it to auction. Need it gone. Ford 555A backhoe 1174 hrs actual hrs. Has full cab and heat works. Has a few leaks and it’s reflected in the price. $8500/bo. Located in phila pa
215-266-9277


----------



## DilliplaneTruckingLLC (Oct 3, 2017)

Picture


----------



## DilliplaneTruckingLLC (Oct 3, 2017)

Backhoe just had brand new radiator put in and all cylinders repacked. Machine is 100% ready to go.


----------



## DilliplaneTruckingLLC (Oct 3, 2017)

ttt


----------



## DilliplaneTruckingLLC (Oct 3, 2017)

ttt I can't believe no one needs a good running backhoe?


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

2or 4 wheel drive 
Sent a text also


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

By the pictures, 2 wheel drive?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Randall Ave said:


> By the pictures, 2 wheel drive?


You would be correct.


----------



## DilliplaneTruckingLLC (Oct 3, 2017)

Yes its 2 wheel drive.


----------



## DilliplaneTruckingLLC (Oct 3, 2017)

machine runs great, just put $1800 in her so someone wouldn't get screwed who bought it. That's not how I do business. Brand new radiator and steering cylinders in the front. low hours and nothing wrong with her.


----------



## DilliplaneTruckingLLC (Oct 3, 2017)

ttt price lowered to 7500.


----------

